# Eco-Complete and Malaysian Trumpet Snails?



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

So, I just dropped some Trumpet snails into my 10 gallon, which has Eco-Complete, I've read conflicting stories about this, some say that they're good and will aerate the substrate, but then, many have also said they won't burrow into the sand and will uproot any plants in there, anyone have done this before?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Malaysian Trumpet snails are good and will aerate the substrate. I have not ever had them uproot plants before.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Even with Eco-Complete? Because in my experience, the top layer of Eco-Complete is very light and likes to let things float away.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I have tons of Trumpet Snails in my 10g (maybe I shouldn't have added 12 adults +overfeeding= bajillion babies), and I see them under the Eco all the time except when it's time to EAT!! xD Anyways they do uproot some plants that are buried shallowly like HC, but if the plant is planted deeper or developed its root system, no worries.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> I have tons of Trumpet Snails in my 10g (maybe I shouldn't have added 12 adults +overfeeding= bajillion babies), and I see them under the Eco all the time except when it's time to EAT!! xD Anyways they do uproot some plants that are buried shallowly like HC, but if the plant is planted deeper or developed its root system, no worries.


Ok, that's a bit reassuring, I pulled one of the two (gigantor) out and couldn't find the itty bitty one, hopefully the gajillion ramshorn and pond snails will starve it out.


----------



## blazer (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm running a 72 gallon with eco-complete planted tank. I had some MTS piggy back on some purchased plants and took over the tank (they didn't just stay under the substrate though). They became somewhat unsightly and I ended up boiling the substrate to get rid of 'em..the 4 loaches I had did not keep the population under control. 

As far as plant damage is concerned they tended to eat and hence uproot plants that had bulbs, e.g., onion plants and ect.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

IME MTS are a pain with HC, but I've had no problems with them with Glosso or Riccia. With Riccia I tie it down to pieces of slate and they clean it well and never make a mess of it so far. Just got some pearlweed in the mail today but I doubt the snails will be a problem with it considering its a major weed.


----------

